

What would you consider most about joining a startup? - dustineichler

Many things intrigue me about working at a startup. Mostly, passion. Second, skilled people. Third, passion. Fourth, environment. i'm considering a change, what are some signs between a moderately good and great startup. i can easily spot a fail boat, but i'm curious what's the general consensus and experience here. Thoughts?
======
uruzseven
I recently interviewed for a startup and decided to pass. They had a cool
project and what seemed like cool people but their business model was prone to
lawsuits and were still not generating money. I don't want to work for a
company that relies only on VC funding.

------
dustineichler
So this startup is mostly dominated by "guys". 4 girls out of a ~100. that's a
red flag of diversity if I ever saw one. right? I'm not sure they aren't just
hiring their friends etc.

------
edw519
The probability of success.

~~~
aneesh
A completely correct, but completely useless answer.

